
Seattle Tech Employees Earn 56% More Than NYC Finance Workers - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-24/seattle-tech-employees-earn-56-more-than-nyc-finance-workers
======
DaiPlusPlus
As an SE in King County (they really should include Snohomish County too) I’ve
noticed comps for this line of work really going up over the past 5-6 years. I
attribute it to Amazon and Facebook’s growth and Microsoft paying people more
to stay-put.

What I don’t know is when it will end. Smaller established companies that
don’t have the RSUs to give-out in lieu of cash comp are already feeling the
pinch: one small company I worked at recently is certainly circling the drain
because they can’t afford to attract talent.

However, given Amazon’s famously short employee tenures, do people decide to
do a 1-3 year stint at a $250k/yr job and then retire or move-back to a
slower-paced job, or do they get established locally? I know there’s a LOT of
new startups in Seattle lately that were founded by former Amazon people - but
we don’t see this happen anywhere near to the same extent with Microsoft’s
people. Perhaps it’s self-selection-bias: the people who want/choose to work
at Microsoft want a stable career and not deal with the stresses of moving
every couple of years?

~~~
refulgentis
I thought I'd do the "3-5 year stint then move back" thing - bad news is BigCo
is even more laid back than anything I can imagine, there's beauty in the
invisibility of being one in a crowd

------
seattle_spring
FTA, "King County, Washington, tech workers average $5,367 per week, or about
$279,000 a year."

Sounds about right, when including stock compensation. I wish they'd provide
the median and not the average.

~~~
m0zg
Seems high for an "average", even in King County, and even with stocks. Or
maybe I need to up my billing rate. :-)

